# Canine Robinson Crusoe



## Allegra (Apr 8, 2009)

What an amazing pooch!

BBC NEWS | Asia-Pacific | Australian canine castaway found



> *A pet dog which was washed overboard and believed drowned has been found four months later - as a castaway on a remote Australian island.*
> Sophie Tucker - named after the famous US entertainer - vanished as Jan and Dave Griffith sailed through stormy waters off Queensland last November.
> But unknown to her grieving owners, the plucky dog survived a long swim across shark-infested waters to an island.
> There she lived on a diet of baby goats until being found by visiting rangers.
> ...


----------



## Nik (Apr 8, 2009)

Will her owners get a bounty for the culled goats ??


----------



## Ursa major (Apr 8, 2009)

> There she lived on a diet of baby goats....


 

Sounds like she had a gruff time. Or perhaps not.


----------



## The Ace (Apr 8, 2009)

Probably a bill, Nik.

Put that box down, Freda.  OR'd be very upset to wake up in Australia.


----------



## Drachir (Apr 9, 2009)

Ursa major said:


> Sounds like she had a gruff time. Or perhaps not.



Shouldn't that be a "ruff" time.  Or am I being too dogmatic?


----------



## Ursa major (Apr 9, 2009)

You're not, Drachir, though some may think you're barking up the wrong tree.







(I hope I haven't got your goat by saying that).


----------



## Drachir (Apr 10, 2009)

No, but it has made me rather sheepish.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Apr 10, 2009)

Hehe, what an excellent dog.


----------



## mosaix (Apr 10, 2009)

So what's the odds? Your dog gets washed overboard in the middle of the ocean and, not only does it survive, but you get it back. Very heartwarming.


----------



## reiver33 (May 27, 2009)

OK, so its going to be a Disney film, just as soon as they can find something other than baby goats for the 'hero' to munch on


----------



## thaddeus6th (May 27, 2009)

A washed up shipment of chicken would be my guess.


----------



## Allegra (May 27, 2009)

Now this one is not at all as lucky - got stuck in a rabbit hole (you'd think there are full of little bunnies) but starved for 25 days - thankfully the miracle Jack Russell freed himself and survived:

BBC NEWS | UK | Wales | Enforced diet gives dog freedom


----------



## Urlik (May 27, 2009)

thaddeus6th said:


> A washed up shipment of chicken would be my guess.


 
chicken might still be too graphic and there is no room for product placement.
my guess would be a cargo container full of kibble


----------



## thaddeus6th (May 28, 2009)

Maybe it'll be a new take on classic comedy Whisky Galore!


----------



## Urlik (May 28, 2009)

thaddeus6th said:


> Maybe it'll be a new take on classic comedy Whisky Galore!


 
are we talking about the dog or the dog food washing up on a beach here?
I'm hesitant to speculate on which shore they'd be happy to see a boat load of dogs wash up


----------

